# mail s'affiche parfois vide ou n'affiche pas tous les mails (hotmail)



## Duraton12 (2 Juin 2021)

Edit: Je viens de voir que ce même problème est posé par ce post 





						Mail - Comportement erratique de l'Inbox avec compte Outlook IMAP
					

Bonjour à tous,   Je suis possesseur d'un iPad Pro depuis peu (système et app à jour) sur lequel j'utilise l'app Mail native pour la consultation de mes boîtes email. Mon email principal est un compte Outlook (anciennement Hotmail donc), avec un alias supplémentaire, j'ai donc paramétré le...




					forums.macg.co
				




Bonjour et merci d'avance pour votre aide.
J'ai un Ipad sous ios14.4 et l'application Mails pour relever ma boite Hotmail
La boite Hotmail se désynchronise souvent et apparait vide à l'ouverture.
Quand elle s'affiche à peu près bien, certains mails ne s'affichent pas. Ils existent, car si je fais une recherche, l'app les trouve. Ils seraient dans "Inbox". Ce dossier apparait en grisé dans la liste de mes dossiers.
Comment les faire s'afficher normalement? Est-ce possible de reconstruire la boite?

Plusieurs choses faites:
J'ai réinstallé la boite Hotmail.
Elle n'est pas relevée en POP sur un autre appareil (uniquement en IMAP)
J'ai l'app Outlook sur l'Ipad et sur celle-ci les mails sont parfaitement relevés, comme sur l'application mail de mon Iphone et sur internet sur Outlook.com (mais je n'aime pas la présentation, je préfère celle de Mails)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chris K (2 Juin 2021)

Duraton12 a dit:


> J'ai un Ipad sous ios14.4



Mettre à jour vers la dernière version d’iOS. Et voir si ça arrange les choses.



Duraton12 a dit:


> Plusieurs choses faites:



Si les choses ne s’arrangent pas : supprimer l’application Mail et la réinstaller.


----------



## Duraton12 (2 Juin 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Mettre à jour vers la dernière version d’iOS. Et voir si ça arrange les choses.
> 
> 
> 
> Si les choses ne s’arrangent pas : supprimer l’application Mail et la réinstaller.


Merci pour l'aide. J'ai lancé cette mise à jour ce matin. Je regarderai en rentrant si ça change quelque chose (cela dit ça met plusieurs jours après réinstallation pour bugger!). Pour ce qui est de supprimer Mail je pense que ça n'est pas possible.


----------



## Chris K (2 Juin 2021)

Duraton12 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de supprimer Mail je pense que ça n'est pas possible.



Si, c’est possible.


----------



## Dogen (8 Octobre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Si, c’est possible.


Bonjour
Même problème depuis hier alors que la MAJ en 15.0.1 a été faite la semaine derniere. Comment fait on pour repasser une version anterieure de IOS?


----------



## Dogen (8 Octobre 2021)

je viens de supprimer puis reinstaller le compte et ç'est bon.


----------

